# County Line 30-ton



## Earldw (Dec 23, 2017)

Good morning to all, 
I purchased just yesterday a County Line 30-ton log splitter from Tractor Supply in Valdosta Ga. Having only used my neighbors 22-ton Huskee for a few hours before buying this one, I have very little experience with splitters. The machine seems quite strong and I split about a half-cord in an hour. It had no problems with some rather nott infested Water Oak that caused my neighbors unit to labor some. 

My question to anyone who knows is about the spin-on hydraulic filter. The owners manual doesn't give any help in identifying a part number so are these generic replacement parts? Is ther one type used on all log splitters?

Thanks in advance.


----------

